# Lindsay Lohan sucht Club für Entzugs-Party



## Mandalorianer (28 Aug. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan sucht Club für Entzugs-Party*​

* Wenn das kein Witz ist:* Gute Nacht! Skandal-Nudel Lindsay Lohan genießt ihre neue Freiheit nach Knast und Entzug und will jetzt offenbar wieder die Sau rauslassen. Für ihren ausschweifenden Party-Stil ist sie bekannt. Nur führte der zu negativen Schlagzeilen ohne Ende . Nun soll der erste Club-Besuch nach ihrem Aufenthalt in der Suchtklinik kurz bevor stehen.

Unglaublich, aber offenbar kein Scherz: Bis zu 100.000 Dollar sollen der „trockengelegten” 24-Jährigen von Nachtclubs geboten worden sein, um ihre erste “Welcome Home From Rehab For The Third Time!”-Party schmeißen zu dürfen. Lindsays Freunde sollen bereits diverse Clubs von Los Angeles angerufen haben, um den besten Ort für die große Sause ausfindig zu machen.

Früher ging Lindsay noch für „umsonst“ feiern – jetzt könnte ihr Kontostand beträchtlich wachsen. Jedoch müsste Lindsay ohne Alkohol und Drogen zur Party-Höchstform auflaufen! Diese Substanzen sind laut Richterin noch ein großes Tabu…

Ob sich Lindsay bis zur Party gepflegter zeigt? Zeit für das ordentliche Anpinseln ihrer Fingernägel hat sie sich bisher noch nicht genommen. Da ist der Lack noch deutlich ab…

*warten wirs ab ...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2010)

sie kann es nicht lassen


----------



## Q (30 Aug. 2010)

Darauf trinken wir einen


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Witz


----------

